

4096 - ianopolous
http://ianopolous.github.io/4096/
Trivial extension to Gabriele Cirulli&#x27;s 2048. It doesn&#x27;t seem impossible to reach 4096. Post if you reach 4096 (then I&#x27;ll put up 8192)!
======
013
Maybe if it was a 5x5 grid instead it would be more interesting. This version
you basically have to complete the game twice in a row.

~~~
ianopolous
I would expect that to make it easier, although there may be a parity effect
of a 4x4. It just seemed arbitrary to stop at 2048 (and I'll increase it if
anyone beats it until it becomes impossible). Proofs of impossibility welcome.
:-)

------
message
So 2048 is too easy?

~~~
kybernetikos
Definitely too easy. I got it on my third day of casual play, and it's not
like I'm doing deep thought or anything. Just trying to keep the biggest
number in the top right, and a full, decreasing right hand row so I can do
up/down/right without any danger of messing up.

